# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  tražimo roditelje i djecu za temu - djeca i reklame

## Maja

Za snimanje u srijedu tražim mame/tate s klincima koji bi pričali o utjecaju marketinga na (njihovu) djecu, kako se ponašaju obzirom na reklame, primjećuju li utjecaj na klince i tako.
Molim prijave na pp

----------


## Maja

hop

----------


## Maja

baš nitko ne bi pričao?

----------


## sorciere

hah... nama je pojam loše reklame bila H. majoneza   :Grin:  .

naime, do tada su reklame utjecale na kupnju barbika, i nekih sličnih igrački, pa čak i nešto prehrambenih proizvoda.

ta majoneza je reklamirana kao NAJBOLJA, i kikica ju je silom htjela... kad ju je konačno probala- rekla je "fuj"   :Laughing:  ...

od tada, kad god sam htjela reći da je proizvod loš - rekla sam H. majoneza... i palilo je   :Wink:

----------


## Maja

hoće kikica o tome pričati na tv-u?   :Grin:  

pls, cure, zar nitko nema volje pričati o ovome?

----------


## sorciere

kaže da neće...  ipak su to "te" godine   :Grin:  . 

ne znam kak da ti pomognem  :/  . sigurna sam da reklame imaju veliki utjecaj na djecu, pogotovo mlađe dobi. 

i ovdje sam vidjela kako ima roditelja koji se bore za zdravu prehranu u vrtićima/školama. roditelja koji ne znaju kud bi s igračkama. roditelja koji troše silne novce na razne sličice i albume. roditelja koji se bune na reklamni materijal u školama...

treba početi od vlastitog doma. jer utjecaj na potrošačke navike - djeci je dostupan preko tv-a - baš tamo!! ma koliko mi pazili! ... 

vrijeme je za "buđenje"!

----------


## Maja

da, kad sam razmišljala o izjavi, i moje su misli išle u vrlo sličnom smjeru   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

pa jel se neko javio????  :?

----------


## Mercedes

> pa jel se neko javio????  :?


I tko je onda bio na tv-u? Baš je bilo lijepo , lijepa mama, lijepo dijete   :Wink:  , sve 5!

----------

